# Lake Tobias zoo in Halifax PA



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Warning, Picture overload coming.

Went to PA this past weekend and stopped at a zoo. My dad let me use his awesome camera so I got a bunch of pictures I thought you guys might like to see.









white peahen








green tree python








reticulated boa








what the heck is wrong with this chicken








thought this was a cute picture


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

DavyHollow- Those are some really cool pics! Thanks for sharing. Man, I would love to see some of these animals in person.. Unfortunately, our immediate area doesn't have a zoo, and the closest one doesn't have as many different kinds of animals as this one does. Maybe someday.. What?! No goats at the zoo?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing animals and pictures!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Been there several times(its about n hour away) the chicken in question is called a frizzle. I have several. Their feathers are curly like that. Note fyi, you should not breed frizzle to frizzle.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! Great pics :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...nice animals ...thank you for sharing with us.... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

ETgoatygirl said:


> DavyHollow- Those are some really cool pics! Thanks for sharing. Man, I would love to see some of these animals in person.. Unfortunately, our immediate area doesn't have a zoo, and the closest one doesn't have as many different kinds of animals as this one does. Maybe someday.. What?! No goats at the zoo?


I think they did have goats, but we didn't go to the petting zoo as my folks are older and were tired so they wanted to leave, plus the zoo was closing in like, 45 min. If it makes you feel better, this zoo is 7 hours away from me, haha

There were also Lions, Tigers, and Bears (oh my!) in a little circle, baboons, ostriches, emus, camels, a cougar, and a few others, but their pictures came out terrible, since I had to take them through glass or they were too far away. And the lions and tigers were sleeping and looked fake lol There was a baby baboon that was playing with some little kids through the glass, which was adorable, but I didn't want to violate the kids privacy by posting their pictures around.

Thanks to everyone! I wish I had a camera as good as my fathers, I'd probably take a lot more pictures


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Holey Cow, that's a lot of pictures!  

Very nice, my favorite is the second picture...of the green python.
And I've never seen an albino peacock before, very cool!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually took over 300 pictures, these are just a taste haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome pictures! All the animals look so healthy and happy...great looking zoo!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes they do have goats in the petting zoo. But e erytime I have been there they are so full they won't even take the things my neice was trying to feed them(they give you the food)


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes they do have goats in the petting zoo. But e erytime I have been there they are so full they won't even take the things my neice was trying to feed them(they give you the food)


----------

